

Retrocausality could send particles' information back to the future - EGreg
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/physics/retrocausality-could-send-information-back-to-the-future/

======
gus_massa
Is there a version of this with equations? The equations of entangled
particles are straightforward. The problem arises when you don't want to learn
linear algebra before trying to understand quantum mechanics.

